# Lowrance Sidescan 455hz or 800hz



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I have a Lowrance HDS12 gen 3 and find the 455hz sidescan works better than the 800Hz. But, the 800hz is supposed to be for shallow <60 of water. I find the 455hz brighter and see fish better.
Does anyone else use 455hz?
All my other settings are automatic.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

Gofish2day said:


> I have a Lowrance HDS12 gen 3 and find the 455hz sidescan works better than the 800Hz. But, the 800hz is supposed to be for shallow <60 of water. I find the 455hz brighter and see fish better.
> Does anyone else use 455hz?
> All my other settings are automatic.


I have a Gen 2 10" networked to a Gen 3 7" and have never used the 455hz,but I will try it out next trip ..I use the chart/sonor page with down-scan over lay on the 10" and structure page(L/R) on the 7"..last two runs did not make a difference

what HZ was being used ......few to no fish to be see!!!....LOL


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I am doing about the same thing. I have a HDS12 Gen 3 networked to a HDS8 Gen 2.
The HDS8 Gen 2 is just an expensive monitor now. I run half downscan and half sonar on the HDS8. I set up the HDS12 for 3/4 sidescan and 1/4 Chart.

I was asking the question about the 800Hz due to some of the screen shots I see of structure. Don't get me wrong, I am getting good to great pictures especially on the Sidecan. On the downscan I am seeing the tree tops and fish in them. I just think the trees could show up better on the downscan.

Per the vids I see and info, the 800Hz should be a better picture than the 455Hz. I am not seeing that.

Some of the Hummingbird screen shots are very very clear I see.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Karl with what I understand the 800 should give you better resolution but less range.
I am still trying to learn to use the side scan more.


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

455hz is much clearer on my HDS8 also, especially on side scan


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Bullard,

In case you were not aware.
The sidescan is unlike a Sonar and the cone below the boat, the side scan is like a flashlight shining directly in a line with the boat stern - Left and right. When it crosses into the Lowrance screen, it is directly in line with the stern of the boat. Same with the downscan. I use the downscan to mark stumps with a buoy. I know as soon as I see that brushpile, its directly below the transducer.

As others have pointed out, you are looking for Shinny grains of rice on sidescan. The shadow behind the grain tells you how high the fish is in the water column. Awful small stuff which is why I got the 12 inch screen. The hybrids really shine with all the scales.

For you, I am interested to see what a big catfish looks like. On Sonar you see the RED in the head. But to really see on sidescan, you need scales. Hmmmmm!
There was a post a while back on large Flathead cats caught in Conroe. A guy holding BIG one and he also had a screen shot. As I recall, it did not shine on the pic.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Many years back ShadSlinger forwarded this link to me. I like it:

https://www.bradwiegmann.com/sonar-...nscan-by-lowrance-is-it-really-that-good.html


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Yes, that exactly shows the shape of Sonar vs Sidescan. It is a narrow beam.
Because of this I use downscan to locate brushpiles. With Sonar its someplace in the cone. On Downscan, its below the boat.
I plan to go out this Saturday and play with the 800hz.

Something funny noticed when crappie fishing this fall and spring. When I see a underwater tree or brushpile, if there are no Christmas tree lightings shinning in the branches - keep moving. If there is Christmas tree lights - stop - there's crappie there.
The scales shine very brite.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

Gofish2day said:


> Yes, that exactly shows the shape of Sonar vs Sidescan. It is a narrow beam.
> Because of this I use downscan to locate brushpiles. With Sonar its someplace in the cone. On Downscan, its below the boat.
> I plan to go out this Saturday and play with the 800hz.
> 
> ...


do screen shots or photos of the screen and post em up ...like I did this one from last Sat on the Lowrance HDS-10 Gen2...no those marks are not fishing spots...LOL


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

How does the Lowrance side scan compare to the Humminbird and Garmins? I've been wanting to upgrade my HDS 8 gen 1 but can't make a decision on what brand to go with ... fish the bays and lake Houston/Livingston mostly. I really like what Garmin has going with Panoptix.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

The hummingbird is cheaper than Lowrance. Not as many settings. Provides incredible side scan pics. I have been told the downscan is not as good as Lowrance but good.
You can get a Gen 3 unit and connect that HDS8 up with a network cable. It provides you with another screen. My HDS8 Gen 2 is now just a (Expensive) monitor hooked to the other unit.

WOW momma worry - You have weather on your Lowrance? How do you get that?


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

SeaIsleDweller said:


> How does the Lowrance side scan compare to the Humminbird and Garmins? I've been wanting to upgrade my HDS 8 gen 1 but can't make a decision on what brand to go with ... fish the bays and lake Houston/Livingston mostly. I really like what Garmin has going with Panoptix.


Get yourself a Lowrance Gen3 with Totalscan transducer what ever screen size you can afford off E-Bay ..the Gen 1 will not network with Gen2 or 3
and is a dinosaur..

Bird / Garmin / Lowrance all do the same thing .....all are overkill.....
all are easy to use ....all are the the same price (head to head )......
we sell and install them .....personally my rig is Lowrance ...reason....boat
radar / sat radar / fuel flow / VHF radio / XM radio / multi unit networked / Samsung
10" Tablet coupled / autopilot GPS coupled / am-Fm radio coupled / GPS Point-1 antenna / WX weather antenna / fuel quantity coupled(3 tanks) .possible future Lowrance auto pilot with power steering....so I am married to Lowrance...no other will do all these things for the price

although I started out long ago with Garmin they got to pricy for me


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

WOW - Better hope the aliens don't tap into your boat computer system. You will be dead in the water...â€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..That is impressive though!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

Gofish2day said:


> WOW - Better hope the aliens don't tap into your boat computer system. You will be dead in the water...â€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..That is impressive though!


forgot to mention if I ever get a chance to up-grade motors (2008/newer) they also will be coupled to the Lowrance display .....farther out for total overload...nothing exceeds like excess....

I do want that Lowrance 3D module and transducer (for Gen 3 to Gen2 10" display) for the 360 structure scan capability...but that will just have to wait a while ..at only...another... $1000.00 more

which is $200 more than I gave for the HDS-7 Gen3 with TotalScan transducer NIB


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

What kind of info can you get on the Lowrance from a newer motor? 2018 Yamaha 115 SHO.



Momma's Worry said:


> forgot to mention if I ever get a chance to up-grade motors (2008/newer) they also will be coupled to the Lowrance display .....farther out for total overload...nothing exceeds like excess....
> 
> I do want that Lowrance 3D module and transducer (for Gen 3 to Gen2 10" display) for the 360 structure scan capability...but that will just have to wait a while ..at only...another... $1000.00 more
> 
> which is $200 more than I gave for the HDS-7 Gen3 with TotalScan transducer NIB


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> What kind of info can you get on the Lowrance from a newer motor? 2018 Yamaha 115 SHO.


 there is a Yam cable (NEMA) adapter...it will display all engine related on the gauges page.....

BTW correction ...OOP's..... Hummingbird has the 360 Scan...... NOT Lowrance (not YET)....


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I run the Lowrance Elite Ti 12 with total scan transducer set on 455hz. You lose the radar capability but everything thing else works great. The unit sells for around $1800 bucks . I had the HDS 10 in my bass boat and there's not a lot of difference in the clarity of the two units.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

whsalum said:


> I run the Lowrance Elite Ti 12 with total scan transducer set on 455hz. You lose the radar capability but everything thing else works great. The unit sells for around $1800 bucks . I had the HDS 10 in my bass boat and there's not a lot of difference in the clarity of the two units.


...

here is my set up ..I have to have an HDS to run all the other items on the boat...this Gen2 10" / Lss-2HD bundle ..is for sale ....biting the bullet..

I found a used 12" G3 / 3D bundle to re-place it ...I hope there is a good difference between them for the money.....

D Law


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Momma's Worry said:


> ...
> 
> here is my set up ..I have to have an HDS to run all the other items on the boat...this Gen2 10" / Lss-2HD bundle ..is for sale ....biting the bullet..
> 
> ...


Wow that some serious gear. Lol

I always used 7â€ hds but recently upgrade to 12â€

Omg. All this year I been lie too.

SIZE DOES MATER .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

Ken.Huynh said:


> Wow that some serious gear. Lol
> 
> I always used 7â€ hds but recently upgrade to 12â€
> 
> ...


bigger is better ..to a point ...we just installed a 12" and a 16" HummingBird on a bass boat ...16 is way over kill

guess Lowrance will never just make a small "black box" with all their software on it to wireless-ly connect to a large screen laptop or tablet which can handle everything and is more than just a useless display for any other work .....I also use that Samsung 10" Tab4 along with a second one in our aircraft ....former boat set up was two HDS8-Gen2 along with the 10.....I keep the XM weather overlay on plotter screen zoomed 100mls at all times on one of the 8".... lake or offshore when T-Storms are around...with lightning strike alarm set at max range...I do not like surprise pop-ups...LOL

with all needed flight info / data displayed on them.....that is value for the money !


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Momma's Worry said:


> ...
> 
> here is my set up ..I have to have an HDS to run all the other items on the boat...this Gen2 10" / Lss-2HD bundle ..is for sale ....biting the bullet..
> 
> ...


Dang. That boat got a robot butler too?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

Dang. That boat got a robot butler too?




LOL.....no such thing as to many bells and whistles..when it comes to fishing





Lowrance needs to get that 3D imagery and turn it around to face forward
I want to know what's ahead(fish) to steer to not what I just ran over to have to turn around and relocate as I do now with the XD on the transom....or that transducer needs to be on a spar 20' ahead of the bow


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

Momma's Worry said:


> ...
> 
> here is my set up ..I have to have an HDS to run all the other items on the boat...this Gen2 10" / Lss-2HD bundle ..is for sale ....biting the bullet..
> 
> ...


If I need any work done on my boat I think I might need to find another place to take it. If I gave you my business I might feel like I'm supporting your habit. That console has addiction written all over it.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

He's changing that HDS10 gen to to a HDS12 Gen3 "Touch" because the other touch unit spoiled him. Much much easier on the touch units.


----------

